

Crowdsourced homework help - dalacv
http://www.hwcrowd.com/

======
anuy
is this not Homework plagiarism. i am not sure why people can not use the
regular resources 1)do prepare for the class befor e the lecture 2) follow the
lectures in class room/virtual class room 3) follow up with the
professor/tutor for questions 4) work in a study group (in a room /or virtual)
for better understanding of material 5) do home works on own.

~~~
dalacv
you make a good point. there could be a setting that asks the responder to not
provide the answer. Sometimes kids just need more worked examples to
understand how to do problems.

